# Full Interior Package



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Thought I would post some pictures of an interior I wrapped up 2 weeks ago. Sherwin's SuperPaint Satin tinted in Miller's "Popular" on the walls. Southwest Builders Enamel Semi tinted in Miller's "Fondant" for the trim, and Sherwins ProMar Ceiling Paint flat white.

Had about 15 straight days into this one by myself. I picked up the Festool DTS 400 and that saved me about two days in sanding.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Sweet. Don’t ya love it when a plan comes together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

Nice work. Just out of curiosity why go with pro Mar on the ceilings and not the walls or vice versa with the super paint? Been awhile since I've used SW so just curious about the difference.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Awesome work! Congrats. 

Did you spray the trim or brush it? Came out good either way.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

PaPainter724 said:


> Nice work. Just out of curiosity why go with pro Mar on the ceilings and not the walls or vice versa with the super paint? Been awhile since I've used SW so just curious about the difference.


Homeowners were huge sherwin williams fans, and they know there products pretty well so all products were per request. They had tan ceilings and didnt want to pay for superpaint to be put on it, so I just picked up a flat white ceiling paint and thats what the rep referred me too

Trim was sprayed out using my graco 695 with FFLP 412 tip.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

ThreeSistersPainting said:


> Homeowners were huge sherwin williams fans, and they know there products pretty well so all products were per request. They had tan ceilings and didnt want to pay for superpaint to be put on it, so I just picked up a flat white ceiling paint and thats what the rep referred me too
> 
> Trim was sprayed out using my graco 695 with FFLP 412 tip.


Gotcha. I personally hate SW lol. I will use their Promar line from time to time though or Duration. I've become pretty good friends with a few of their reps, and they universally tell me to avoid SuperPaint because it's basically Promar with talc added to give it a heavier body but the dry coverage is no better. It's just a feel that sells people when they feel that it's a heavier body paint. I personally think ProMar is pretty decent paint, as long as you go 200 and not 400.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Honestly it comes down to customer satisfaction and if customers expectations were met. They wanted a premium interior satin and for them that was SuperPaint. There will always be a Sherwin Williams following, I mean have you ever talked to a Benjamin Moore Homeowner about other brands?

My go to interior paint is Miller's Premium Satin but I tend to use whatever the customer prefers. Sherwin, Miller, Rodda, Home Depot, Lowes, i've used it all.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

Lol, I know what you mean. I just tend to avoid Sherwin Williams from personal experience and because nearly every rep I know that's left has never been positive about their products or practices. On the other hand, I know a lot of guys from PPG and Ben Moore who will sing their praises on their death beds.


----------



## The Classic Painter (Oct 7, 2016)

Nice quality job !


----------



## illusionsgame (Aug 1, 2010)

*Giving away my secret*

I just wrote about this on my blog...showing painters and homeowners a great tip for ladder painting: put a screw or nail in the top of your step ladder. It has to have a good anchor, but you will be amazed at the stability of your bucket: even 5-gallon pails are stable. I have not used the little shelf for paint cans since the 80s! My employer in Colorado in the 80s invented this one day when he needed a free hand and he had a wooden stepladder. Awesome.

ps in the 2nd photo, you can see I glued carpet padding to the top of the ladeder. The screws on both sides are just visible: they are anchored with a section of a hockey stick underneath -- years of service!


----------



## dtweaponx (Jul 10, 2018)

Love those hardwood floors.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

dtweaponx said:


> Love those hardwood floors.


This house was built in 2003 right before the economy crashed, when the builders were mainly building custom homes in Bend. So its cool when you get to work on an actual craftsman home


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

...flooring details are very tasteful...what's your process where stained treads meet painted skirting...?...looks like a taped line 1/8" or so onto the tread...seal and paint...?...


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Great work.


----------

